# Going to the Netherlands....



## stlouielady (Mar 11, 2010)

I have to fly to Amsterdam in a few weeks, and need to take the train to Groningen. Anyone on here familiar with train travel in this region? I'm going to research the internet for some basics, but, thought it couldn't hurt to ask in here also.

I'm most concerned about announcements, types of accomodations, luggage room (since I'll be gone for 18 days I'll have a HUGE suitcase), etc. Any and all information would be great....

Thanks in advance; I appreciate it!


----------



## jamesontheroad (Mar 14, 2010)

*Nederlandse Spoorwegen* (which, you'll be delighted to know, is more commonly known as *NS* :lol: ) provides regular and reliable service through the Netherlands. Amsterdam Centraal to Groningen takes about 2h 15m -> 2h 30m. There are departures roughly every half hour. I've not made that journey myself, but NS Intercity service is fast and comfortable, but perhaps more importantly very frequent. Late evening and night time services are also impressive compared to where I live in the UK.

You should find plentiful luggage space on all trains, but my advice would be to travel with two smaller suitcases instead of one big one. The concept of checked luggage doesn't exist like it does on Amtrak, so you'll make your life much easier by carrying two bags which will more likely fit in racks and be easier to lift.

Dutch people generally speak English, and you will have no difficulty making travel enquiries or purchases at stations without any speaking Dutch (although as always, greeting and starting the conversation with a few words in Dutch is both polite and helpful). The website will explain everything: http://www.ns.nl/cs/Satellite/travellers


----------



## stlouielady (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you; that's helpful information. I think I will reconsider my packing strategy now! I will be arriving around 9:30 AM, on a Friday morning, so, that should give me plenty of opportunities to 'catch a ride'. I'll take a look at the website, and practice up on my Dutch...

Thanks again!


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope you have a nice visit to the Netherlands. We lived there (Amsterdam) for three years and enjoyed our stay.

You can get the train at Schiphol to nearly every place in the country. We often took the train to Groningen. It is

a nice ride and the outdoor market near the station is very nice.

The Dutch people are friendly and most speak English.

I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always enjoyed coming off the plane, hopping straight away onto a train and within 30 minutes or so coming into Centraal Station. While Centraal Station is a classic example of European railroad architecture, the neighborhood is a bit dicey; so be wary of your surroundings. And I've always noticed NS service is almost spot on to the minute on time!


----------



## stlouielady (Mar 21, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I've always enjoyed coming off the plane, hopping straight away onto a train and within 30 minutes or so coming into Centraal Station. While Centraal Station is a classic example of European railroad architecture, the neighborhood is a bit dicey; so be wary of your surroundings. And I've always noticed NS service is almost spot on to the minute on time!


I'll be going clear to the north end of the route, up to Groningen, about 2 1/2 hours I've been told. Then, there will be a bus, or van, or taxi ride up to the port area of Eemshaven, to get on board the new Celebrity cruise ship that is being outfitted there. As long as they give me enough time to get on and off with all the luggage, I'll be good to go!


----------

